# My cold smoker



## mwhuntandcook (Oct 7, 2014)

Built this cold smoke last year and it works so well, you can control the temperature to 35-48F, so it is cold smoked and then I sous vide meat

to desired temperature. There are pictures and video on huntandcook.se.













cold smoke.JPG



__ mwhuntandcook
__ Oct 7, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice smoker. What does the inside look like?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mwhuntandcook (Oct 7, 2014)

Go to huntandcook.se IT is sa video on the smoker 
Magnus


----------

